# Roads to Colima



## Ronbonbfhon (Aug 23, 2014)

I am hoping to drive from the USA down to the pacific beaches around Colima.
Wondering if this is practical in my front wheel drive car. How are the roads, will I need a 4x4, or can my car make it okay?
Also, any advice for some decent but cheap lodging near a decent surf break would be great!
Thanks for any help.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you want to follow the Pacific beaches you should take highway 200 after you pass the town of Tepic,
once by the ocean you will pass by the surfing town of Sayulita, you should check it out.......


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Ronbonbfhon said:


> I am hoping to drive from the USA down to the pacific beaches around Colima.
> Wondering if this is practical in my front wheel drive car. How are the roads, will I need a 4x4, or can my car make it okay?
> Also, any advice for some decent but cheap lodging near a decent surf break would be great!
> Thanks for any help.


I am not a surfer, but I am told the surfing is good in San Blas as well. It is on the coast at the end of a road from Tepic.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Where are you crossing the border?

If coming thru Arizona it's 4 lane divided toll road all the way if you want. Highway 15D to Guadalajara and 54D to Colima. Taking highway 200 from Tepic just to see Sayulita might be an interesting route (all paved) but surf is real iffy between there and Colima.

If you are headed to Boca d Pascuales it's just outside of Tecoman there is housing on the beach and Tecoman.









Small Pascuales wave









Camping and small motels on the beach


----------



## Ronbonbfhon (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. That pasquales picture sure looks sweet. I was thinking of staying farther north, maybe just south of Manzanillo. Maybe I should just get a hotel in Manzanillo for a week, and scout the area? I don't have any fixed plans just want to explore Mexico surf for a couple of months, without paying hotel fees the whole time.
I was mostly concerned about the roads near the beach, I know in the other central american countries the roads near the beach, or to get to the beaches, can be really awful. I will probably come from Nuevo Laredo, so will be crossing Mexico inland. Looks like highway 54 is the road to take.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Ronbonbfhon said:


> Thanks for the replies. That pasquales picture sure looks sweet. I was thinking of staying farther north, maybe just south of Manzanillo. Maybe I should just get a hotel in Manzanillo for a week, and scout the area? I don't have any fixed plans just want to explore Mexico surf for a couple of months, without paying hotel fees the whole time.
> I was mostly concerned about the roads near the beach, I know in the other central american countries the roads near the beach, or to get to the beaches, can be really awful. I will probably come from Nuevo Laredo, so will be crossing Mexico inland. Looks like highway 54 is the road to take.


RonBon, fmi, re "just want to explore Mexico surf for a couple of months," what are you doing for Mexican car insurance for that period, and costs if you care to post? Thanks.


----------



## Ronbonbfhon (Aug 23, 2014)

*Small Pascuales wave*



sparks said:


> Where are you crossing the border?


----------



## Ronbonbfhon (Aug 23, 2014)

oops, forgot that I have to get the insurance, thanks for reminding me.
I heard I could buy it on-line.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There is nothing just south of Manzanillo ..... and Pasquales is 40 minutes and the only surf spot.

North into Jalisco there are a few like Arroyo Seco



















Calechosa









Seldom in Barra de Navidad

There are 2-3 good surf spots into Michoacan not too far south

Check some of the Mexican surf sites for more info


----------



## Ronbonbfhon (Aug 23, 2014)

*Surf breaks*



sparks said:


> There is nothing just south of Manzanillo .....


I have a map showing La Dos, and La Termo, two beach breaks just a few KM south of Manzanillo, and a Jetty at Tepalcates.

How safe is the beach road through Michoacan? The state department has a travel warning through the state.

Thanks again,
Ron


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Ronbonbfhon said:


> I have a map showing La Dos, and La Termo, two beach breaks just a few KM south of Manzanillo, and a Jetty at Tepalcates.
> 
> How safe is the beach road through Michoacan? The state department has a travel warning through the state.


Termo is the cooling water outlet for the power plant and I've seen some surf there but it's rare. The new ship channel for LPG ships has some very large jetties that may be producing a decent wave. Even Campos a little south but it's super rare because it's open ocean. All are minutes from downtown Manz.

Michoacan is less safe than Colima of Jalisco .... and much more isolated


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Forgot about the small but kinda consistent break in front of Bora's. Just north of Santiago but in Manz 

Manzanillo, Mexico: Surfing at Bora's


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

I don't know about the beach roads. But a Mexican friend of mine who was living in Jalisco at the time told me only people who know the roads well should drive in Michoacan. Meaning, knowing which roads to avoid due to narcotraficantes. If you're driving a big SUV or pickup, those are often targets for carjackings. The travel advisories IMO are way overblown, and nowhere in the world is 100% safe. But in certain areas it pays to be cautious.


----------



## zlolvr (Jan 19, 2015)

If you are a Costco member, you can purchase auto insurance through them in online...the rates are quite good. They will ask you the date and time you expect to cross into Mexico and the insurance will be effective at that time on that date.


----------

